# Anyone in sac want to see a free punk show tomorrow?



## Taylorwltrs (Oct 5, 2021)

So yeah, hella short notice. I was going to try to make it out, bought the ticket n everything but I'm seeing it's not gonna work out for me last minute. Main band is The Queers. 90s garage punk I'd say. Ticket were only 15 so it's not much of a loss on my end, just figured if someone was in the area already at least it wont go to waste. Lmk🤞🤞


----------



## Tif138 (Dec 14, 2021)

OFC I saw this months and months later...I hope you found someone to give the tix to


----------

